# Wrestlers Wives/Girlfriends Picture Thread



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Swagger massively punching above his weight there...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> What the fuck


Since you posted, I just thought of posting this:


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

This strikes me as a bit creepy.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> What the fuck


i know its creepy lol

I wanna see who has the hottest wife


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my god.







Linda McMahon. :yum:  :yum: 

I'd **** her ****** with my ***** all night, until she ***** all over my ****


This is a jab at the WOW section for those who don't get it.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Randy Orton has a normal looking wife/girl if I must say so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only person that can rock a pantsuit like Linda is Hilary Clinton. :argh:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Since you posted, I just thought of posting this:


hm. she aaite.


Apex said:


> Linda McMahon. :yum:  :yum:
> 
> I'd **** her ****** with my ***** all night, until she ***** all over my ****
> 
> ...


You'd rake her garden with your brush all night until she cried all over your lawn. Er


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> hm. she aaite.
> 
> You'd rake her garden with your brush all night until she cried all over your lawn. Er


Change the word "garden" to vagina.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Jack Swagger's Wife:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

heres one for you brosofdestruction:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kane's got it goin' on


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Jack Swagger's Wife:


How the hell did :swagger2 end up with THAT?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

corfend said:


> How the hell did :swagger2 end up with THAT?


Why do people always say this about wrestler's girlfriends when the answer is obvious.

$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CC91 said:


> heres one for you brosofdestruction:


should've posted michelle mccool. at least taker's got it going on. 





































this one for good measure.










kane takes the L one more time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

corfend said:


> How the hell did :swagger2 end up with THAT?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Why do people always say this about wrestler's girlfriends when the answer is obvious.
> 
> $$$$$$$$$


Yes, but it's ironic how a someone like Jack Swagger, who comes across as a total goofball, and totally lacks charisma and personality gets the super model wife. Whereas, John Cena and Randy Orton, two of the biggest stars in the company, who could have any women they want, both have average-looking wives in my opinion of course.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Michelle looks pretty in that last photo and usually she does nothing for me. Still a meh but not a Gat dammmmmmmn...

She's pretty though.




rise said:


> Yes, but it's ironic how a someone like Jack Swagger, who comes across as a total goofball, and totally lacks charisma and personality gets the super model wife. Whereas, John Cena and Randy Orton, two of the biggest stars in the company, who could have any women they want, both have average-looking wives in my opinion of course.


Sure. But they are both known to fuck around.

Sometimes you don't want your wife to look like the type who is going to have any type of game on the side while you're getting it in on the road.

OR going by the slim chance (by wrestling standards) that they are 100% devoted, some people look for more in their life partners than attraction and have lower physical standards than others that they consider important.

Like hasn't John's wife been with him since college/high school or something, same with Orton?

That type of devotion when you are on the road for 300 plus days a year could mean a whole lot more.

And I'm basing my fidelity comments on the way that we know Orton and John behaved, at least going back to about 2007 before Orton settled down for his daughter. 

I remember one of Edge's issue with his both of his wives was that she was a bit too friendly for his tastes. Sometimes you want to be sure that pussy is on lockdown.

Though if it were me I wouldn't get married at all...


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Randy's girlfriend is very pretty.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ Kane. And Undertaker is a big time WINNER for scoring Michelle McCool, one of the most underrated divas when it comes to looks.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

CM Punk takes the cake:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris Sabin's girlfriend








:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chris Sabin wins.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Arcanine said:


> Randy's girlfriend is very pretty.


yeah, i don't understand the hate for orton's wife. obviously, he could do better but i'm sure he's with her for other reasons too. personally, i think she looks fine though you can't fully rate her without body pics.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Chris Sabin's girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, Magnus is dating Mickie James, and Crimson is dating Angelina Love.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


>


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Crimson on TNA


























all airbrushed pics though


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Angelina Love has one of the scariest looking bodies...just I'm afraid that she's going to fall down and break into a thousand pieces and her implants look so...too fake.

Still, her ring performances are impressive despite this image--she's not great by any means but she is worlds better than Kelly.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


Had a feeling Rhodes was into black chicks considering he's from Atlanta Georgia


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


>


:lmao Repped.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Minotauro501 said:


> Had a feeling Rhodes was into black chicks considering he's from Atlanta Georgia


Kind of figured that when he was dating Layla


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Agreed. The things I could do with Maria. You know....like she could do my dishes, mow my lawn, clean my garage, etc. 




Nick Logan said:


> CM Punk takes the cake:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Crowking said:


> I think Angelina Love has one of the scariest looking bodies...just I'm afraid that she's going to fall down and break into a thousand pieces and her implants look so...too fake.
> 
> Still, her ring performances are impressive despite this image--she's not great by any means but she is worlds better than Kelly.


has she lost weight recently? she used to look a bit thicker, more built when she was with velvet on TBP.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Crowking said:


> I think Angelina Love has one of the scariest looking bodies...just I'm afraid that she's going to fall down and break into a thousand pieces and her implants look so...too fake.
> 
> Still, her ring performances are impressive despite this image--she's not great by any means but she is worlds better than Kelly.


When she has weight, Angelina is pretty hot and she has started to gain weight again. But when she lost a lot of it, then yeah ick



BrosOfDestruction said:


> has she lost weight recently? she used to look a bit thicker, more built when she was with velvet on TBP.


When she came back after her immigration problems, she started to lose a scary ton of wieght and looked gross. She has started to gain it back


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Miz is banging Maryse who might be one of the hottest chicks of all time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


Rhodes wins, hands down. I've always been amazed at how average Orton's wife is. I thought she would be much hotter.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> OR going by the slim chance (by wrestling standards) that they are 100% devoted, some people look for more in their life partners than attraction and have lower physical standards than others that they consider important.


I'm sure they're very devoted, and to stay with someone who's constantly on the road and you rarely get to see must be very tough. Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of those people who only care about looks, in-fact I much rather value personality, it's just I was just pointing out that Jack Swagger has a more attractive wife than Orton or Cena's wives - in my opinion.

Seeing as we don't know any of them personally, we can only really judge them based on their looks, and that's what I did. I'm sure they have great personalities too though.



Crowking said:


> I think Angelina Love has one of the scariest looking bodies...just I'm afraid that she's going to fall down and break into a thousand pieces and her implants look so...too fake.
> 
> Still, her ring performances are impressive despite this image--she's not great by any means but she is worlds better than Kelly.


She also has one of the scariest looking faces in my opinion. I've never seen the attraction to Angelina love, and her horribly obvious fake tits do nothing for me. I suppose I've never been fond of the platinum barbie girl look, and my views I've expressed on Kelly Kelly in the past, has been enough of an indication to many.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I've always thought Sam (Orton's wife) was pretty, she may not be Swagger's wife, but I see her as more of a natural beauty.

Jackie Gayda (Haas' wife) I've always thought was pretty too.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

DualShock said:


>


If I didn't know Booker, I'd be as intimidated as hell if he walked up to me on the street.

Also, XD with Hogan and Brutus.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never found Angelina Love attractive. She's scarily thin (I prefer curvier women), her fake boobs are rather off-putting, and her face is just weird. Overall, I think she's a bit grotesque.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Christian's wife:


I found a shocking pic of Christian, his wife and The big Show.
What`s going on here and why is Christian smiling in that situation? Do something damn it!:lmao


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Brimstone-x said:


> If I didn't know Booker, I'd be as intimidated as hell if he walked up to me on the street.
> 
> Also, XD with Hogan and Brutus.


He looks pissed off in that pic because someone is taking a picture of him and he's uncomfortable with it.

Sharmel looks pregnant in that pic, surely whoever posted it could've found a more flattering one


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Are there any pictures in existance of Linda McMahon in an era where she could be attractive?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Swagger's wife is incredible. 

Maybe Orton's wife is a maniac in the sack?


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

HHH wins


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I've heard that Sharmell is actually very good looking in person--but I think it's one of those things where as wrestling fans we see hot women all the time and tend to underrate people based on the slightest of imagined offensive traits, and then you see them in person and realize they are worlds better than any girl you'd meet walking down the street.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

rise said:


> Yes, but it's ironic how a someone like Jack Swagger, who comes across as a total goofball, and totally lacks charisma and personality gets the super model wife. Whereas, John Cena and Randy Orton, two of the biggest stars in the company, who could have any women they want, both have average-looking wives in my opinion of course.


You can't help who you fall in love with? Who knows, Jack Swagger might be a really great guy with a fun personality, off screen of course. I doubt a successful model would flock to some guy for money, when I'd imagine she's doing pretty well herself.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> You can't help who you fall in love with? Who knows, Jack Swagger might be a really great guy with a fun personality, off screen of course. I doubt a successful model would flock to some guy for money, when I'd imagine she's doing pretty well herself.


Of course because we all know that attractive women care more about a guy's personality and not about his fame or money...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> You can't help who you fall in love with? Who knows, Jack Swagger might be a really great guy with a fun personality, off screen of course. I doubt a successful model would flock to some guy for money, when I'd imagine she's doing pretty well herself.


Models really don't make that much money. That's probably why she ended up doing some porn. You'd be surprised at the pittance that most successful, internationally known models make.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

GR Choke said:


> HHH wins


Yep.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

All the wwe roster and kelly kelly.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll go with Orton's and Rhode's women. I perfer naturally beautiful and cute women over super busty ones.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:



I don't care what anyone says,Rhode wins and this is actually coming from someone who doesn't usually find black girls attractive....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Miz wins


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


Wow those eyes! Beautiful. Cody is a lucky man.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

DualShock said:


>


Brother and sister?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris Sabins wins this one. In terms of natural beauty Rhodes and Otron's partners are way more attractive.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

DualShock said:


>


I just spit out my drink.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Crowking said:


> Models really don't make that much money. *That's probably why she ended up doing some porn*. You'd be surprised at the pittance that most successful, internationally known models make.


You gotta back that up with proof right there.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

joeycalz said:


> I just spit out my drink.


What a lovely Couple, BROTHER!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> You gotta back that up with proof right there.


Um.

It's well known?

I thought everyone knew this about Swagger's wife.

In retrospect, that's probably the first thing that anyone should post whenever a thread about Swagger/his wife is posted.

And yea, the majority of models, even your high fashion runway women don't make much money. There's a reason why they lived crammed into hostels and many are forced to work side jobs. The few who make millions or very good livings are the Heidi Klums and Tyra Banks types.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I always find it funny how on some message boards the bitter angry fangirls have to get bitchy about Orton's wife and call her a bitch ugly a whore etc...its like get a fucking life and stop being pathetic over something petty


----------



## Bryton (Feb 20, 2012)

Orton's wife looks nasty.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fyi, Swagger's wife (Catalina White) has a sex tape

Also, Orton has the hottest wife for sure


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Um.
> 
> It's well known?
> 
> ...


I thought Swagger was married to someone from FCW and surely WWE wouldn't hire a former porn star or is it just Chyna they wouldn't hire?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jj87uk said:


> I thought Swagger was married to someone from FCW and surely WWE wouldn't hire a former porn star or is it just Chyna they wouldn't hire?


From what I understand she was in developmental for a while


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

I didnt know Magnus was dating Mickie good job for him wish I had a piece of that. 

Also I think Orton's wife is cute and she has more of the natural girl next door look, and after watching the Randy Orton DVD she seems like a really sweet girl and if not for her Orton would probably still be an ass like he was when he first started in the WWE. 

If Jay Lethal is still dating AJ good for him too. 

If someone is with Kaitlyn they are lucky too. I am a big AJ, Kaitlyn, Eve, & Mickie James fan


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Randy, HHH, Swagger, Miz and Punk win.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So basically a sex tape immediately means you are a full-time porn star.

.....yep.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Crimson on TNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's a shit load of makeup... And that tit scar is a wee bit annoying.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rhodes GF looks amazing. But i think Haas and HHH have the most attractive wives imo.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I always find it funny how on some message boards the bitter angry fangirls have to get bitchy about Orton's wife and call her a bitch ugly a whore etc...its like get a fucking life and stop being pathetic over something petty


It's pretty stupid. 

Orton tweeted that she had to give up her facebook account from fans harrassing her.

Fangirls are crazy people.



Natsuke said:


> So basically a sex tape immediately means you are a full-time porn star.
> 
> .....yep.


Um. I'm pretty sure I didn't call her a porn star. I said she did porn. If that's what you took from that comment, that's your business.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowking said:


> It's pretty stupid.
> 
> Orton tweeted that she had to give up her facebook account from fans harrassing her.
> 
> Fangirls are crazy people.


That is pretty stupid. Account privacy is just out of the question.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


Jesus H Christ. Her edges. This is what pisses me off about chicks and weaves. Blend and relax...blend and fucking relax.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why people hate on Orton's wife? shes's pretty hot imo.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> That is pretty stupid. Account privacy is just out of the question.


I've seen some pretty sick things from female wrestling fans.

Ranging from:


threatening the life of a wrestler's girlfriend/wife
threatening the life of a wrestler
admitting to stalking them
becoming so emotionally involved with people they don't know that they threaten suicide
sobbing videos on youtube

Beiber fans got nothing on Hardy/Orton fangirls.




Amber B said:


> Jesus H Christ. Her edges. This is what pisses me off about chicks and weaves. Blend and relax...blend and fucking relax.


I noticed this too but didn't want to call my sexuality into question by saying anything...she needs to call her auntie or some Dominicans...


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Nick Logan said:


> CM Punk takes the cake:


Maria yes, no to the rest.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


Unbelievable eyes.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jesus H Christ. Her edges. This is what pisses me off about chicks and weaves. Blend and relax...blend and fucking relax.


I still find this better than the lace front weaves.


----------



## davidmatk (Feb 20, 2012)

i know its creepy lol

I wanna see who has the hottest wife


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Randy Ortons wife is pretty hot.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

randyorko said:


> If someone is with Kaitlyn they are lucky too.


My friends (they are husband and wife) know Kaitlyn from their fitness/bodybuilding competitions. They said she was really attractive, to which I said, "You've got my phone number, right?"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Which is the only explanation as to why Catalina White married Swagger. Seriously, the dude looks like such a goofball. His big cheesy smile and lisp, its actually sort of unsettling. 

Seriously, look at this picture and say in your head, in Swagger's voice "I know where you sleep".










That's if you can take him seriously.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

lets all embrace the hate and go to cenas twitter account and tell him to go ask rhodes if he has any bags left for his wife...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

You can tell which of the wrestlers are still with the people they were dating/married to before they got famous, and which ones "traded up" for a younger model after getting famous. Do you really think Michelle McCool would be with Undertaker if he was Mark "The Plumber" Calaway fixing toilets somewhere in middle America? She's his 3rd wife actually, the 2nd was a 24 year old Blonde that he cheated on his first wife who he had 2 kids with.

You can tell someone like Kane is more of a real dude cause he's still with a woman his age and was probably with her before he became a well known wrestler.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

randyorko said:


> If Jay Lethal is still dating AJ good for him too.


They broke up a while ago, AJ's been with Trent Barreta since her NXT days (or a little while before).










And it's still hard to believe that Swagger and Miz managed to pull such hot chicks.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Which is the only explanation as to why Catalina White married Swagger. Seriously, the dude looks like such a goofball. His big cheesy smile and lisp, its actually sort of unsettling.
> 
> Seriously, look at this picture and say in your head, in Swagger's voice "I know where you sleep".
> 
> ...


Good to know people here aren't completely shallow and don't always take looks into account when considering a relationship.


----------



## Alpha2117 (Feb 17, 2012)

I cant believe people are bagging out Jack Swagger in the looks department. I'm sorry but how many of us are 6'5 and built like brick sh&^houses? Not me that's for sure. A lot of women respond to large physically fit muscled guys .. surprise surprise. I'd say realistically Swagger would probably be in the top 10% to 15% attractiveness wise for his age group if you surveyed women. He does nothing for me - I have no idea why all women aren't lesbians because we males are totally unattractive to me but I'm comfortable enough to know that most wrestlers are attractive merely on their physiques.


----------



## Alpha2117 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's True said:


> Maria yes, no to the rest.


Seriously ... unless you look like Brad Pitt then I'm saying that you would probably be punching above your weight with Beth, Lita in her prime, Traci and Daffney. They are all pretty hot. Tats aren't my thing so thats a negative on Lita and Daffney for mine but they are still pretty hot.


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

L-U-D said:


> Are there any pictures in existance of Linda McMahon in an era where she could be attractive?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

P.Smith said:


> Good to know people here aren't completely shallow and don't always take looks into account when considering a relationship.


She took into account money and fame instead.



Alpha2117 said:


> I have no idea why all women aren't lesbians because we males are totally unattractive to me


:kobe

WTF?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The Rock's ex-wife 


















Another shot of Cowboy's wife








I guess she was 4 months pregnant in this shot


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Massive LOL @ Swagger's wife for having her sextape leaked...pretty fit bird though to be fair.


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Alpha2117 said:


> Seriously ... unless you look like Brad Pitt then I'm saying that you would probably be punching above your weight with Beth, Lita in her prime, Traci and Daffney. They are all pretty hot. Tats aren't my thing so thats a negative on Lita and Daffney for mine but they are still pretty hot.


Some people are afraid about a little muscle on a girl, imo Beth has the cutest face out of all the WWE divas... She is super hot (I don't mind that she's a bit more muscular. What I hate is ribcage sticking out so thats a big no no for K2 types... Tats can be hot when they're not exxessive.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


>


I approve this link.

I approve Swagger's wife :yum:


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

The shit some of you guys write is just crazy.

Are you seriously talking about how Cody Rohdes girlfriend's weave isn't perfect?

What red blooded straight male gives a shit about how perfect her weave is, when she's that hot?

Her hair looks fine to me and her face is a 10 which easily makes up for any imperfection with her hair.

I think Cody's girl, A.J., Mickie James, Layla, Stephanie Mcmahon, and Eve Torres are the best.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

charlie haas doin' work with jackie gayda.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MOGUNS! said:


> The shit some of you guys write is just crazy.
> 
> Are you seriously talking about how Cody Rohdes girlfriend's weave isn't perfect?
> 
> ...


Taking into consideration that I'm a girl that does hair, I can easily comment about that horrible weave job. The fact that she is gorgeous makes it even worse. Same thing goes for Alicia and the same thing went for Maryse until she smartened up and/or had another stylist take care of it.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

How the heck is Ortons bird NOT pretty?

Some stupidly high standards on here.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Xyron said:


> Some people are afraid about a little muscle on a girl, *imo Beth has the cutest face out of all the WWE divas*... She is super hot (I don't mind that she's a bit more muscular. What I hate is ribcage sticking out so thats a big no no for K2 types... Tats can be hot when they're not exxessive.


I guess we all have different tastes then. I, for one, do not find Beth Phoenix the slightest bit attractive. 

But everybody's got their own thing, right?





Brimstone-x said:


> If I didn't know Booker, I'd be as intimidated as hell if he walked up to me on the street.


I don't know Booker personally, but knowing what I know about him makes him more intimidating imo. Dude grew up in the hood and spent time in prison. Not to mention he kicked Batista's ass (depending on which report you read).


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Taking into consideration that I'm a girl that does hair, I can easily comment about that horrible weave job. The fact that she is gorgeous makes it even worse. Same thing goes for Alicia and the same thing went for Maryse until she smartened up and/or had another stylist take care of it.


And that's a great point for a woman hair stylist to make.

But as a guy let me make the point that no red blooded straight male would give a shit about that in person.

If a dude was to meet any of those 3 chicks at the mall or a bar or a club and they were giving us the time of day, rest assured the last thing on earth we'd be thinking about is how imperfect her weave job was, trust me on that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why people hate on Orton's wife? shes's pretty hot imo.


People hate on the poor girl because the fangirls are fucking stupid pathetic lowlife retards that somehow act like Randy should be with them and not her. The amount of hate i've seen them spew about Sam rivals Cena levels of hate and anger.Personally us Orton fans should be happy that Randy has someone that makes him happy instead they get bitchy andsay she's ugly and a whore. And the fact that some went mental and told him on twitter they hope his wife and kd die in a fire over the Christian thing just scares ya


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kurt and jeff are lucky men.


----------



## Fiction Fanatic (Feb 20, 2012)

Orton's girl is one ugly looking bitch!! How the hell did he end up marrying that?


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Fiction Fanatic said:


> Orton's girl is one ugly looking bitch!! How the hell did he end up marrying that?


Why do you and other people care what the wife of someone you don't know looks like? The only reason why people care (imo) is because they are seen on tv. Correct me if I am wrong here, but unless you are using somebody, aren't relationships/marriage about love and having a connection with that person in every aspect? Not only that, but people are viewing the women as object by referring to them as "that" and "it" and judging by the way their partners look. Just some food for thought...


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

Rebecca Hickenbottom (Shawn Michaels)










Also, Justin Gabriel & Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


hahaha yo I like how Kobe looks up...LMAO


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

This thread has actually managed to last longer than I would ever have predicted without turning into a complete bitchfest. Of course, I can't see how its really relevant because as soon as Layla starts to date any other wrestler, we have an instant runaway winner.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


Rhodes is with a sistah....my ninja


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bret's....


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

lucklove1101 said:


> Why do you and other people care what the wife of someone you don't know looks like? The only reason why people care (imo) is because they are seen on tv. Correct me if I am wrong here, but unless you are using somebody, aren't relationships/marriage about love and having a connection with that person in every aspect? Not only that, but people are viewing the women as object by referring to them as "that" and "it" and judging by the way their partners look. Just some food for thought...


This is the IWC.

GET OUT...

Seriously though I agree.

Besides he's been with her since high school.

And looks aren't everything. Would you want to marry someone that looks like a model that you can't have a conversation with, or might run off with your money at the first sign of trouble?

Any Real Housewives television series would demonstrate that LOOKS are NOT. EVERYTHING. in a lifelong partner.

I think I'd kill myself if I were married to any of those women.




Annihilus said:


> You can tell which of the wrestlers are still with the people they were dating/married to before they got famous, and which ones "traded up" for a younger model after getting famous. Do you really think Michelle McCool would be with Undertaker if he was Mark "The Plumber" Calaway fixing toilets somewhere in middle America? She's his 3rd wife actually, the 2nd was a 24 year old Blonde that he cheated on his first wife who he had 2 kids with.
> 
> You can tell someone like Kane is more of a real dude cause he's still with a woman his age and was probably with her before he became a well known wrestler.


He also started dating Michelle before he was divorced from his second wife-I remember when Torrie accidentally outed them in an interview.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

alliscrazy said:


>


Why does chane look like a young Ben Savage in this pic..From Wonder Years


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Crowking said:


> This is the IWC.
> 
> GET OUT...
> 
> ...




Thank you. And I agree with what you said. When you said "this is the IWC", were you implying that it is only like that on here and not in real life?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nut Tree said:


> hahaha yo I like how Kobe looks up...LMAO


lol i didn't see it that way. kobe's looking at DAT ASS and now he's going white girl hunting. shades of colorado. 



Nithas said:


> Rebecca Hickenbottom (Shawn Michaels)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

for the people hating on orton's wife, would love to see the dimes you guys are pulling. the standards here are really high it seems or on forums in general.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

lucklove1101 said:


> Thank you. And I agree with what you said. When you said "this is the IWC", were you implying that it is only like that on here and not in real life?


Nah just that I see people on the internet generally really--not just the wrestling community--same some of the dumbest most ridiculous disrespectful things about women and the way they look coupled with some very shallow observations of relationships...this thread is the perfect example.

I've always had a thing for Lita, which is obvious by my posts/signature...but it would baffle me when people freaked out over Edge having "an affair with her of all people" because they thought she as ugly.

Because looks are the most important thing when you're on the road with someone 300 days a year. God forbid they have an actual personality, similar interests and are kind people.

I'd rather date a punk rock chick from a band or a charitable animal lover/artist with interests than someone that sits in front of their mirror all day and spends their off-time styling their hair and make up charging my bank account at the mall. I'm sure if any of us had the cash that Orton and Cena did we'd be thinking the same thing too...

Millions of Dollars and a wife you want to spend every waking moment with enjoying common interests, or a wife you have absolutely nothing in common with who's only redeeming value is that she just looks hot?

Both of these things can be true but I'm not gonna shit on someone for marrying someone they love, and not just want to fuck. Don't you want to grow old together?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Why so much hate for Orton's wife? So what she isn't a made up, fake looking woman. What's wrong with that?

For everyone hating, post pictures of your girlfriend/wife and we'll judge her.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> for the people hating on orton's wife, would love to see the dimes you guys are pulling. the standards here are really high it seems or on forums in general.


I think she's pretty,but I can honestly say I've been with women as pretty and I'm far from a ripped millionare.


----------



## Dsly1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to post my gf and I in a wrestling promo soon


----------



## Goosey (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't believe this thread has gotten this far without anybody mentioning billy kidman and torrie wilson!
How he pulled that one off I'll never know.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

SporadicAttack said:


> Why so much hate for Orton's wife? So what she isn't a made up, fake looking woman. What's wrong with that?
> 
> For everyone hating, post pictures of your girlfriend/wife and we'll judge her.


People say shit all the time when they hide behind a computer but I bet nobody would ever call Orton's wife an ugly bitch to her face (which she isn't btw). Looking at all these pictures, Orton's wife is probably the most beautiful of them all. She just has this natural beauty to her. 

I too would love to see the haters post pictures of their significant others. Odds are they don't have a s/o, because they are losers who live in their parents basement and can't find a girl.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

You people calling Orton's wife ugly really need to post a picture of yourself or post a picture of your gf/wife. I'm a chick and I think that she's a very pretty woman. You guys here have ridiculously high standards. I feel really sorry for you if all you care about is how hot a woman is. I'd much rather be able to have a decent conversation with someone who genuinely loves me than be with someone who only wants to talk when it's about money or them just for the sake of dating someone "hot". Some of you need to do some serious soul searching. It's not like any of look like Brad Pitt or like any of you are millionaires. So, I don't know why are talking like you could really pull chicks like Marayse and Layla.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol at a bunch of internet geeks calling Orton's wife an ugly bitch, when she's actually a high 7 at best in the real world which is really good btw.

I best most of you couldn't pull a decent 6 if you wanted to, lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


sexy .


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

All of the people calling Mrs Orton ugly just want Randy's dick. Isn't it obvious?


Alpha2117 said:


> I cant believe people are bagging out Jack Swagger in the looks department. I'm sorry but how many of us are 6'5 and built like brick sh&^houses? Not me that's for sure. A lot of women respond to large physically fit muscled guys .. surprise surprise. I'd say realistically Swagger would probably be in the top 10% to 15% attractiveness wise for his age group if you surveyed women. He does nothing for me - I have no idea why all women aren't lesbians because *we males are totally unattractive to me* but I'm comfortable enough to know that most wrestlers are attractive merely on their physiques.


You're a straight male, obviously you wouldn't understand.


Amber B said:


> Taking into consideration that I'm a girl that does hair, I can easily comment about that horrible weave job. The fact that she is gorgeous makes it even worse. Same thing goes for Alicia and the same thing went for Maryse until she smartened up and/or had another stylist take care of it.


Whenever someone mentions Alicia's hair I giggle



Goosey said:


> Can't believe this thread has gotten this far without anybody mentioning billy kidman and torrie wilson!
> How he pulled that one off I'll never know.


Who's Torrie Wilson with?

Oh yeah, Brock Lesnar is married to Sable. Someone post that picture with the hand prints that seems to be really popular.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Crowking said:


> I'd rather date a punk rock chick from a band or a charitable animal lover/artist with interests than someone that sits in front of their mirror all day and spends their off-time styling their hair and make up charging my bank account at the mall. I'm sure if any of us had the cash that Orton and Cena did we'd be thinking the same thing too...
> 
> Millions of Dollars and a wife you want to spend every waking moment with enjoying common interests, or a wife you have absolutely nothing in common with who's only redeeming value is that she just looks hot?
> 
> Both of these things can be true but I'm not gonna shit on someone for marrying someone they love, and not just want to fuck. Don't you want to grow old together?


Looking at the divorce rates, no one is growing old together anymore. Especially the people who are rich and famous.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cody Rhodes' girlfriend, Eden Stiles:


OMG this weave!
2/10 would not bang



Nut Tree said:


> Why does chane look like a young Ben Savage in this pic..From Wonder Years


Shane reminded me always of Fred Savage. 10 years ago I saw the Austin Powers goldmember trailer and I thought they gave Shane a role in the movie WTF! no kidding.

Next couples













































And sadly, this one


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

Sable is lovely... she has got better with age


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not shallow, but my previous comment was basically saying that I'm just sorta surprised that Swagger's wife married him. If he's got a great personality, kudos to him. However, he looks like a doofus and comes off as being kind of a dope. I judge only on what I can actually see and hear.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

John Cena's wife isn't much of a looker


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Looking at the divorce rates, no one is growing old together anymore. Especially the people who are rich and famous.



Yep. I have to hand it to my great, great, great aunt for being married 62 years, until my uncle died.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol at the dude who called Cody's girl a 2...because he must look like George Cloony or the Rock while he types that shit.

Cena and Orton's wives would be a great pick up for the average everyday man...so u clowns neede hush the fuck up with all that noise about them being ugly, cause you're playing yourselves.

And Cody's is a high 9 possible 10 depending on how her body looks in a wideshot, IMO.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I got bored reading but found the 'how did Swagger' get her? Posts amazing.

Swagger is fucking huge, built, can actually wrestle, is smart and has a job that will make him money and despite whether you like him or not, he's successful.

I always thought women went for them things, but why would they when they can have a 23stone greaser who has wrestling forum rep?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

To all the people calling the wifes of Orton and Cena ugly, I can understand female fans somehow because they would rather be with Cena & Orton and anybody who is with them is a ugly bitch but I can not understand the straight male fans.
Maybe some people think they can hurt them by posting things like "you are not able to be with someone like Kelly Kelly"
Well, both are rich, famous and succesfull enough to have sex every night with girls you ever dreamed of to even talk to.
They were probably with 1000 of women who looks like Kelly Kelly or Maryse and got bored of girls who got more looks than brains so they married an "average" woman who looks like a good person, wife and mother.

Don`t act like a bitter virgin and STFU and that comes from someone who is not a John Cena and Randy Orton fan


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VZBT59gFb...rA/4y2zotE-v5c/s640/3998918050_2faf696f8e.jpg

That's not Show's wife. I have the Big Show DVD and that's not her. I think that's just a fan with him


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

MOGUNS! said:


> Lol at the dude who called Cody's girl a 2...because he must look like George Cloony or the Rock while he types that shit.


fpalm
but maybe you never heard of this internet meme.
I just found it funny that someone started the weave argument by looking at this hot thing


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm not shallow, but my previous comment was basically saying that I'm just sorta surprised that Swagger's wife married him. If he's got a great personality, kudos to him. However, he looks like a doofus and comes off as being kind of a dope. I judge only on what I can actually see and hear.


He
is
an
ACTORRRR

sigh.

Unless you have seen him out of character, you really need to think this one through.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

I don´t like Orton´s and Cena´s wives. They are far from ugly but i don´t find them pretty. Maybe they have great personalities but since no one here knows theme, we can only judge them by looks(and it doesn´t matter if we are ugly as fuck because it´s just opinion :connery)

To stay in topic, Cody´s girl is simply beatiful and i gotta say, Kaytlin has the most beatiful face in all the WWE


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm not shallow, but my previous comment was basically saying that I'm just sorta surprised that Swagger's wife married him. If he's got a great personality, kudos to him. However, he looks like a doofus and comes off as being kind of a dope. I judge only on what I can actually see and hear.


They have each other's names tattoed. TRUE LUV.

We don't know Swaggles at all, but I think he must be really sweet. He's not bad looking either.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

None of them look stlyish or special lol, guess my friends were right that wrestlers (or big men) only attract slutty/boring looking girls. Some of them are even plain ugly, wtf...kinda sad considering all the money and fame.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> People say shit all the time when they hide behind a computer but I bet nobody would ever call Orton's wife an ugly bitch to her face (which she isn't btw). Looking at all these pictures, Orton's wife is probably the most beautiful of them all. She just has this natural beauty to her.
> 
> I too would love to see the haters post pictures of their significant others. Odds are they don't have a s/o, because they are losers who live in their parents basement and can't find a girl.


They wouldnt call her a bitch to her face cuz they'd end up with a punt to the skull lol


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

It's True said:


> Maria yes, no to the rest.


You'd say no to Daffney?


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

DualShock said:


> fpalm
> but maybe you never heard of this internet meme.
> I just found it funny that someone started the weave argument by looking at this hot thing


What is sooo wrong with her weave, besides the fact that people just want to point out that its a weave I don't see anything that wrong with it.

Maybe its just because I'm a just a straight guy starring at a picture of a hot chick, who couldn't give half a shit about how perfect her weave is, I don't know?

I don't get it...really with exception of Kane's wife and Linda Mcmahon, I think most all of the women that have been shown here are all pretty good looking and I'm 200% sure that any str8 guy posting here would wax any of those asses if they had a shot with em.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Magnus is having fun*


----------



## Browergus (Feb 20, 2012)

Orton's duck faced wife looks like Chyna if she was a man, oh wait....


and holy shit @ Swagger's girl!!!


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol at a bunch of internet geeks calling Orton's wife an ugly bitch, when she's actually a high 7 at best in the real world which is really good btw.

I best most of you couldn't pull a decent 6 if you wanted to, lol.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

MOGUNS! said:


> Lol at a bunch of internet geeks calling Orton's wife an ugly bitch, when she's actually a high 7 at best in the real world which is really good btw.
> 
> I best most of you couldn't pull a decent 6 if you wanted to, lol.


Tastes differ...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

lucklove1101 said:


> Yep. I have to hand it to my great, great, great aunt for being married 62 years, until my uncle died.


Probably because they think like the majority of the people in this thread.

Marrying with their dicks.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Otunga needs some love in here too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shes 28


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


>


AJ Pedostyles


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

Billy Kidman's EX?










HHH Wins









Miz GF?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

isn't torrie dating a-rod these days?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> isn't torrie dating a-rod these days?


Yep


----------



## Fiction Fanatic (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol @ people getting mad because others think Orton's wife is ugly. Its called an opinion and people can post whatever they want. So quit crying about it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

For every Steph Triple H has banged, there's a Chyna.

CM Punk wins hands down, Lita, Maria and Beth? Fuck my mouth, that's some going that.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> For every Steph Triple H has banged, there's a Chyna.
> 
> CM Punk wins hands down, Lita, Maria and Beth? Fuck my mouth, that's some going that.


CM Punk dated Lita? didn't know that


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't get how Orton and Cena even got married. They were known for banging groupies and in Orton's DVD he got wiv his bird just before he started full-time with WWE. Money makes bitches blind to their men getting pussy elsewhere. or they retarded


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Maybe Orton's wife is a maniac in the sack?


I happily vote to find this out all in the name of research. unk2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So the hate is on Orton's wife this time, damn you Randy*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

GR Choke said:


> CM Punk dated Lita? didn't know that


Yeah, around like 2010.


jj87uk said:


> *I don't get how Orton and Cena even got married.* They were known for banging groupies and in Orton's DVD he got wiv his bird just before he started full-time with WWE. Money makes bitches blind to their men getting pussy elsewhere. or they retarded


That was one night in Vegas _no one_ was meant to find out about D:


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Rah said:


> You'd say no to Daffney?


I'd fuck them all tbh, but I just find most of them overrated, especially Lita, she seems very masculine.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Yeah, around like 2010.
> 
> That was one night in Vegas _no one_ was meant to find out about D:


hehe

I generally don't understand why wrestlers who like getting it on the road get married anyway. What's the point?

Never understood Edge and his marriages or any of the guys that screw around constantly.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Also don't bash guys like Cena marrying the high school sweetheart. That way you know they're not purely in it for the $


Crowking said:


> hehe
> 
> I generally don't understand why wrestlers who like getting it on the road get married anyway. What's the point?
> 
> Never understood Edge and his marriages or any of the guys that screw around constantly.


I don't know. To have a safe 'base' at home? Ring rats come and go but beyond the meaningless sex you'd want someone to go back home to, I imagine. Edge got rebound married and it ended in the worst way


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have anything to say I just wanted an excuse to post this...










Yes please.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I don't get how Orton and Cena even got married.


Cena wanted to see Orton's Viper obviously and Randy being a good boy had to be married before he'd allow that.

:lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Lita is really pretty. Which begs the question: Matt Hardy, really?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Swagger wins


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

doinktheclowns said:


>


LOL


Man sable is one fine piece of ace...The all american american knows what he's doing though!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


>


Everybody loves a bit of head.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Lita is really pretty. Which begs the question: Matt Hardy, really?


Now you know why he went insane.


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Crowking said:


> Probably because they think like the majority of the people in this thread.
> 
> Marrying with their dicks.



Lol. I guess that is what marriage is these days.


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Crowking said:


> Nah just that I see people on the internet generally really--not just the wrestling community--same some of the dumbest most ridiculous disrespectful things about women and the way they look coupled with some very shallow observations of relationships...this thread is the perfect example.
> 
> I've always had a thing for Lita, which is obvious by my posts/signature...but it would baffle me when people freaked out over Edge having "an affair with her of all people" because they thought she as ugly.
> 
> ...




I couldn't have said it better. I was wondering if I was the only one who noticed. I wouldn't say it is a marriage if it isn't for love, imo.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

DualShock said:


>


LMAO, I see what you did there.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm ten pages deep into this thread and I've yet to see Brock Lesnar's wife Sable listed...I mean, he's no longer a WWE talent, but come on.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NonCentz said:


> I'm ten pages deep into this thread and I've yet to see Brock Lesnar's wife Sable listed...I mean, he's no longer a WWE talent, but come on.


Look back, she was listed


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

CM Punk for dating Lita and Maria alone wins it hands down


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Look back, she was listed


Alright, good. Didn't see after ten pages and was like wtf!

Also, I don't know if Tori Wilson and Marlena count as their exes, but yeah


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Deadman™ said:


> The Rock's ex-wife


What the fuck?


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

that is not the rock's ex wife,hes ex wife is hot!


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt Hardy's Ex GF, not to bad.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Chris Jericho's wife jessica :


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

Deadman™ said:


> The Rock's ex-wife


Looks like she got hit with a few rock's


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt Hardy has been getting girls lately because he's convinced hot lesbians that he is in fact Rosie O'donnell and that he's going to put them in the movies.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

How the fuck did swaggarless swaggar get a top notch piece like that?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> Matt Hardy has been getting girls lately because he's convinced hot lesbians that he is in fact Rosie O'donnell and that he's going to put them in the movies.


That's the girl he used to cheat on Lita with...

but yea from his interview it sounded like she was a complete gold digger. She started calling him again when she saw him on TV without Lita begging him for a date. (This was when Lita had her neck injury in 2002.)


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't wonder why The Rock got divorced, his ex wife is just ugly

I didn't know Matt Hardy was cheating on lita back in the days, now I understand why she did the same to him with Edge who happened to be married to the bff of y2j's wife, while Matt Hardy was with AShley than Lita was cheating on Edge with Matt Hardy etc...crazy story...gotta love gossips though


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

roberta said:


> I don't wonder why The Rock got divorced, his ex wife is just ugly
> 
> I didn't know Matt Hardy was cheating on lita back in the days, now I understand why she did the same to him with Edge who happened to be married to the bff of y2j's wife, while Matt Hardy was with AShley than Lita was cheating on Edge with Matt Hardy etc...crazy story...gotta love gossips though


It was weird to me that even by his version of events he flipped out on Lita on line for doing the same thing he did with his ex-girlfriend who was his friend's current girl at the time, throughout their relationship.

Then he fessed up to it for some reason?

Why?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cody Rhodes wins


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> Cody Rhodes wins


She's very pretty...

but what would you say if I told you I knew a girl who looked just like her?

(And yes she's very pretty too--and no she isn't single--she was never single. She dated the same guy from 14 to adulthood and they got married)

Lucky SOB.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Crowking said:


> It was weird to me that even by his version of events he flipped out on Lita on line for doing the same thing he did with his ex-girlfriend who was his friend's current girl at the time, throughout their relationship.
> 
> Then he fessed up to it for some reason?
> 
> Why?


He sucks that's why, he totally derserves to be used by reby sky right now

I like how he played the victim back in 2005...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HBK15 said:


> Cody Rhodes wins


No Triple H wins. Just like he always does.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

angelina love rocking a wig. looks better here than she does as a blonde and over the top make up, imo.


----------



## tfilarski (Apr 2, 2013)

bump!


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

im not gay but lol at people who write about swagger, im sure he is better looking than 90% people who say he is ugly or something like that, seriously i dont see what makes you think he cant have wife like that, he is attractive, tall (girls like that), has money, smart, and from interviews that i saw he seems like a nice dude so...


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

Jack Swaggers wife is to s****y
RVD has a cute wife though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how are some of you saying Orton's wife is ugly. She bad as hell, and some of you nerds would be lucky if she even looked in your direction. Get off your computer and walk outside for the first time in months and you will see their arent that many kelly kelly's in the real world


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The tendency in this thread of discussing a woman in a relationship with a famous man as if she were an expensive car or some other worldly possession is super gross. I like celeb gossip like the next person, but the discussion here is way off the mark.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Asenath said:


> The tendency in this thread of discussing a woman in a relationship with a famous man as if she were an expensive car or some other worldly possession is super gross. I like celeb gossip like the next person, but the discussion here is way off the mark.


quoted for emphasis


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Miz Wins.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Swaggers wife is definitely bangin someone else

As people were saying - months ago now how Orton's wife is ugly, perhaps he doesn't like the fake fuckers you see around these days who need a cheese grater to take the 743573467 layers of makeup they have on...beneath all of if there are huge dirty spots no doubt.


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H wins. Triple H always wins.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Reby Sky Matt Hardy's fiancee. How did that goof get her!!?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> how are some of you saying Orton's wife is ugly. She bad as hell, and some of you nerds would be lucky if she even looked in your direction. Get off your computer and walk outside for the first time in months and you will see their arent that many kelly kelly's in the real world


:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> how are some of you saying Orton's wife is ugly. She bad as hell, and some of you nerds would be lucky if she even looked in your direction. Get off your computer and walk outside for the first time in months and you will see their arent that many kelly kelly's in the real world


:clap


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> how are some of you saying Orton's wife is ugly. She bad as hell, and some of you nerds would be lucky if she even looked in your direction. Get off your computer and walk outside for the first time in months and you will see their arent that many kelly kelly's in the real world


:genius Have you seen of the Escorts *Around*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

joshL said:


> Reby Sky Matt Hardy's fiancee. How did that goof get her!!?



If you've read some of her tweets, she seems to have similar personality to Matt. And I don't mean that in a good way


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

reby sky wins.. bo-inggg


----------

